# RAM und/oder Mainboard , defekt?



## fighter0190 (21. Juli 2009)

Hi zusammen,

habe ein kleines Problem:

Dauernd Bluescreens, ruckler in Speieln, die vor ein paar Tagen noch flüssig liefen.

Erster Verdacht: Festplatte. Also Windows auf eine andere Platte installiert. Trotzdem Bluescreens 

Dann hab ich von einem User hier den Tipp bekommen, meinen RAM zu testen. Also memtest86 gestartet und 8 GB Ram getestet. Nach etwa 60% waren es plötzlich über 250 Errors. Also heruntergefahren , nur einen Riegel rein und einmal komplett durch getestet (Pass 100%). Nachdem ich jetzt alle Riegel seperat getestet und keinen einzigen Error angezeigt bekommen habe, weiß ich nicht mehr weiter...

Das einzige was mir auffällt ist, dass mein Speaker beim Start 2-3 mal "knackst" und der PC dann erst hochfährt. Außerdem blicken 2 Diagnose-LED´s auf meinem Board (EP45-DS3P), während es so "knackst". Wenn ich nicht geschielt habe, sind das einmal die CPU-LED und einmal entweder die Memory-oder PCIx8/x16-LED.

Aber die GraKa funktioniert einwandfrei und auch die CPU ist in Ordnung und wird nicht zu warm.

Außerdem waren in den Bluescreens einmal "Win32k.sys" und "dxkrl.sys" (oder so ähnlich) vermerkt.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Grüße
fighter0190


Edit1: Habe jetzt mal eine Tischkonstruktion aufgebaut und eines nach dem anderen auf Borad gesteckt/angeschlossen. Erst ein RAM-Riegel nach dem anderen....alles Ok. Dann Die Grafikkarte: Es knackst 3-4 Mal, dann kommt ein Piepton und der PC startet. GraKa in einen PCIe_x4 Slot gesteckt und alles funzt wieder. Dann mal meinen Titanium (PCIe_x1) in den PCIe_x16 Slot gesteckt und alles funtioniert. 

Kann es sein, dass das Board defekt ist?


EDIT2: Habe das Problem gefunden: Der PCIe_x16 Slot ist an der Oberseite geschmolzen....wie kann das gehen?????
Kann doch nicht sein, dass das an meinem Thermalright für meine GraKa liegt, oder??


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juli 2009)

laut sig scheinst du takt und spannung der CPU geändert zu haben - hast du mal mit standardwerten gestestet? und das RAM: wieviel volt sollen die laut hersteller haben? wenn mehr als 1,8V, dann musst du das mal im BIOS per hand einstellen.


----------



## fighter0190 (21. Juli 2009)

EDIT2: Habe das Problem gefunden: Der PCIe_x16 Slot ist an der Oberseite geschmolzen....wie kann das gehen?????
Kann doch nicht sein, dass das an meinem Thermalright für meine GraKa liegt, oder??


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2009)

also, ein selber montierter kühler für die graka? möglich wäre es schon, wenn der kontakt zu dem slot hat(te). der kühler soll wärme ja GUT leiten, d.h. dass er selber durchaus heiß werden darf, damit die hitze dann in die luft entweicht.


----------



## fighter0190 (22. Juli 2009)

Kontakt mit dem PCIe hat der Kühler nicht. Ich denke mal, dass es ein Fehler war die GraKa 2 tage lang ohne Lüfter zu betreiben 

Aber sowas dürfte doch eigtl nicht passieren....


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2009)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Kontakt mit dem PCIe hat der Kühler nicht. Ich denke mal, dass es ein Fehler war die GraKa 2 tage lang ohne Lüfter zu betreiben


 OMFG - bist du wahnsinnig?  



> Aber sowas dürfte doch eigtl nicht passieren....


 richtig, an sich hätte deine grafikkarte komplett abfackeln müssen und nicht nur der slot.


----------



## fighter0190 (23. Juli 2009)

Soo, mal wieder ne neue Erkenntnis:

Der Slot war gar nicht angeschmolzen. Irgendwas klebriges war daran, was sich so anfühlte wie, als wenn es geschmolzen wäre.

Hab gerade auch mal ne andere Karte in den Slot getan -> kein Problem!
Also liegts wohl an meiner Karte...?

Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## Legion47 (23. Juli 2009)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Also liegts wohl an meiner Karte...?



Sofern du sie tatsächlich 2 Tage komplett ohne Kühlung hast laufen lassen würde ich sagen ja. In dem Fall kannst du dich glücklich schätzen, dass sie überhaupt noch den Desktop-Betrieb schafft.
Auch diese "dxkrl.sys" deutet darauf hin, denn wenn ich die Abkürzung richtig deute steht die für den DirectX-Kernel...(ist aber mehr geraten als gewusst)

Was allerdings da Klebriges klebt ist mir jetzt auch n Rätsel...vielleicht ist ja irgendwo was zu heiß geworden und runtergetropft


----------



## fighter0190 (23. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass mal einer dieser ******* RAM-Kühler der GraKa abgefallen ist und irgendwie am Slot hängengeblieben ist.

Naja die Karte macht nicht nur den Desktopbetrieb mit, sondern liefert mir bei z.B. 3D Mark 06 einen identischen Score wie früher mit identischem System...^^


----------



## ole88 (23. Juli 2009)

und im endeeffekt?? geht's wieder alles oder ist es jetzt hinüber? sollte. ne Lehre sein nich den lüfter wegzulassen.
wird scho an Grund haben warum der drauf is.


----------



## fighter0190 (24. Juli 2009)

Naja es geht alles ohne Probleme. Kann halt meine GraKa nur noch im PCIe_x8 Slot betreiben.

Der PCIe_x16 ist aber NICHT defekt, weil eine andere GraKa dort funktioniert.

Also denke ich, dass die hinteren Kontakte der GraKa einen defekt haben, aber ob das darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass ich keinen Lüfter drauf hatte, bezweifle ich...

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Legion47 (24. Juli 2009)

Das klingt dann tatsächlich, als hätte sich der Slot verabschiedet...

Aber sies mal so: Gleicher 3D-Mark-Score => vermutlich keine großen Leistungseinbußen durch den 8x-Slot
Was ist die andere Karte denn für eine? Vielleicht nutzt die garnicht alle Kontakte... (Ich weiß nichtmal ob sowas möglich ist ^^)


----------



## fighter0190 (24. Juli 2009)

Die andere GraKa war ne 9500 GT 1 Gb ^^


----------



## fighter0190 (26. Juli 2009)

So, da bin ich schon wieder.

Also folgendes Problem...oder "nicht"-Problem.

Habe meinen RAM vor einigen Tagen mal mit memtest überprüft. Waren etwas über 250 Errors (kompletter Test bis 100%)

So gestern mache ich das ganze nochmal und zwar noch etwas länger: no error´s.

Was kann das nun wieder sein?

Grüße
fighter0190


----------



## Legion47 (26. Juli 2009)

Memtest war bei mir bisher auch nicht immer ganz zuverlässig. Eine Fehlerquelle ist z.B. das verwechseln von Memtest86 mit Memtest86*+*. Die Variante ohne Plus gibt bei meinem Arbeitsspeicher Millionen von Fehlern aus, mit Plus keinen einzigen (meistens).
Außerdem: Es gibt immer Schwankungen in der Qualität, auch bei RAM. 250 Fehler sollten bei 8 GB nicht stören...sofern es sie überhaupt gibt.


----------



## fighter0190 (26. Juli 2009)

Okay, danke für die Info 

Grüße
fighter0190


----------

